# GW Purchase



## gudenau (Jan 19, 2015)

Where should I get a GW?


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Me myself am getting mine from http://wcrepairs.com but you should get yours from the official gateway resellers list: http://www.gateway-3ds.com/resellers/


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2015)

There are only a couple of sellers that ship from within the US and wcrepairs.com is one of them.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 19, 2015)

Xzi said:


> There are only a couple of sellers that ship from within the US and wcrepairs.com is one of them.


 
Did you get yours from them? If so I have a question to ask.


----------



## Lazerith (Jan 19, 2015)

I got mine off of www.realhotstuff.com. That's where I originally got my M3i Zero when I first got into the flash cart scene, and used them to upgrade to the Supercard DsTwo, and finally get a Gateway 3DS.

No problems, and quick arrival. Just make sure you don't get a microSD via the "add microSD" option. Those suck. Get a sandisk microSD off of amazon or something.


----------



## r4izuk0 (Jan 19, 2015)

I got mine a month ago from that same place. I live in CA, ordered it on a sunday night and it came thursday.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 19, 2015)

If you can get it from RHS, I suggest that. I ordered from WCR.. And I got my item within three days, but the tracking number never updated and their customer service is shoddy. So if something does go wrong, don't expect much help from their side.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jan 19, 2015)

I got 4 from eachmall.me it worked flawlessly and fast


----------



## NNV (Jan 19, 2015)

Is there any that accept paypal?


----------



## Skeet1983 (Jan 19, 2015)

I ordered my GW today from RHS. I was on the e-mail list for when they got it back in stock.


----------



## Xzi (Jan 19, 2015)

AquaX101 said:


> Did you get yours from them? If so I have a question to ask.


No I did not, sorry.


----------



## thorasgar (Jan 19, 2015)

NNV said:


> Is there any that accept paypal?


Maybe but you will have to hunt for them.   PayPal has some kind of issue with flashcarts.


----------



## MisterPantsEyes (Jan 19, 2015)

kamesenin888 said:


> I got 4 from eachmall.me it worked flawlessly and fast


How fast?


----------



## jason85 (Jan 19, 2015)

3dsgamerworld is very good,it is gateway 3ds official reseller and ship from USA.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jan 19, 2015)

If paying a lil extra is okay, id also go with real hot stuff, their  quick, good customer support, and you know not fake.


----------



## AquaX101 (Jan 19, 2015)

NNV said:


> Is there any that accept paypal?


 
WCRepairs does, but gateway is out of stock on their site right now


----------



## Nollog (Jan 19, 2015)

kamesenin888 said:


> I got 4 from eachmall.me it worked flawlessly and fast


Really?
It's gotta be faster for some people I guess.


----------



## kamesenin888 (Jan 19, 2015)

It took like 6 days to arrive to florida


----------



## 2skies (Jan 19, 2015)

RHS isn't a listed reseller by Gateway, but they're legit and not fake/defective carts, right?


----------

